# HELP : Foxpro Not Working...



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys, just broke out my foxpro for the first time in 2 years (I've been living in TX and Foxpro was in Utah). When I got it out to take out tomorrow I saw the batteries had corroded a bit but not too bad, cleaned it out with water a bit and then some rubbing alcohol, but even with fresh batteries it won't stay "on". It starts fine, I put on a call, it goes for 2 sec, then shorts out. Anyone know what I can do to fix it? I'm assuming it's from the corroded batteries, but I'm not sure. It's a Foxpro Scorpion if that helps


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Welllll said a prayer and switched batteries (even tho they were brand new) and she works...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Guess I’d better check mine too


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

HunterTanner said:


> Welllll said a prayer and switched batteries (even tho they were brand new) and she works...


Say a prayer that I'll kill a good buck this year. Sounds like you have a good connection up above!;-)


----------

